# Any Saxaphone players?



## SJRSONG (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Tuggers,
My son (4th grade) is joining a band for the 1st time.  I need to buy a saxaphone for him this weekend.  Just wondering if anyone plays saxaphone can give me few brands other than Yamaha for a reasonable price (i guess few hundreds $).
Thank you.


----------



## BevL (Sep 23, 2010)

Alan (AKA AwayWeGo) is our local wind instrument - and I mean that in a good way - LOL.

I'm sure he'll be along with some advice.

Good for your son - in this day of "electronic" everything, it's good that some kids are still taking an interest in more hands on artistic pursuits.


----------



## SherryS (Sep 23, 2010)

Yamaha has been the brand of choice most recently in my family (3 kids and myself).  I started on Martin brand, but I'm sure they are not made anymore.  If you live close to me, I'd give you my student Yamaha that I last used in 2004 (needs some new pads, but is in good shape yet.)  Send me a pm, as we are traveling from Michigan to our Florida home in one week.  Perhaps you live along the way?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 23, 2010)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




BevL said:


> Alan (AKA AwayWeGo) is our local wind instrument - and I mean that in a good way - LOL.
> 
> I'm sure he'll be along with some advice.


Yamaha, Bundy, Vito, Armstrong. 

Steer clear of _Genuine Selman_ & the like. 

Click here for the student-level alto saxophone offerings from Woodwind & Brasswind Co. 

When in doubt, check with the music teacher.  

_Full Disclosure*:*_  Our son's 1st saxophone was a yard sale Bundy alto sax.  He was already playing clarinet in the school band.  His enthusiasm for adding saxophone to his instrumental arsenal was immediate & strong.  He biked right on over to the music store & bought himself a saxophone method book equivalent to the clarinet book he was already familiar with, & he started right in on playing alto saxophone that very afternoon.  In high school, he upgraded to a (used) Yamaha YAS-21 also sax.  Later, he added a (used) no-name ("Senator") tenor sax to the collection, & after while a (used) King "Zephyr" baritone saxophone.  By & by The Devil made me buy him a (used) Borgani (Italy) soprano saxophone, just to complete the set.  He played baritone sax in the school jazz band, tenor sax in the marching band, & bass clarinet in the school symphonic band.  In college, he spent his life savings on a matched set of 4 Selmer (Paris) _Super Action 80 Series II_ saxophones -- soprano, alto, tenor, baritone -- selling off the Borgani & the Senator & the Yamaha  & the King to offset some of the cost of the brand-new saxes.  He still plays his Selmer (Paris) saxophones to this day, mainly tenor in the Fairfax Saxophone Quartet but also baritone & alto on a fill-in basis in the City Of Fairfax Band, where he mainly plays bass clarinet.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SJRSONG (Sep 23, 2010)

*wow*

Oh my goodness, my head spins after reading your note....all I wanted him to do was play flute (which I have played all my school year and I know it well).  But he refused to play flute stating that there are only girls in flute section and all of his friends are playing saxophone.  I did not realize how expensive this instrument is.  Yamaha is over $1K.  We have a local music store 'Sam Ash' near by.  Does anyone know if it is a reputable place?


----------



## pjrose (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't buy one yet, and don't buy new for a beginner - rent it from one of the music stores.  If he really enjoys it and keeps up with it, you can then buy a used one (or buy it used) at the end of the school year.  As them about applying the rental to a possible purchase in June.  

We rented DD's the first year, then bought a used Yamaha for around $400.  The music store credited part of the rental to the purchase.  She stuck with it for seven years, by which time we had (and still have) an alto and two tenors.....all bought used at fair prices.

So he doesn't have to lug it back and forth to school, you might ask if the school has a loaner he could use there, and keep yours at home.

Also, a good online source for reeds, mouthpieces, straps, etc is Woodwind & Brasswind, WWBW.com.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 23, 2010)

*$axophone$ & Flute$ & Clarinet$ & Trumpet$, Etc.*




TUG101 said:


> Oh my goodness, my head spins after reading your note....all I wanted him to do was play flute (which I have played all my school year and I know it well).  But he refused to play flute stating that there are only girls in flute section and all of his friends are playing saxophone.


Once you learn how to pucker up & blow the flute, &  become familiar with all the finger patterns on the flute keys, then you are well along to being able to play saxophone also -- & vice versa.  

Fingering patterns are essentially similar for saxophone & flute -- both "overblow" octaves (unlike clarinets) -- although saxophones (unlike flutes) have register keys to help when going from 1 octave to another. 

Saxophone players who stick with it & go on to success in jazz & popular music ensembles frequently learn to "double" on clarinets & flutes.  Several sax players of my acquaintance play all the saxophones (soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, bass) _and_ all the clarinets (Bb, alto, bass) _and_ flute & piccolo.  

I know 1 highly skilled flutist who is primarily a bassoon player & pianist. 

A professional sax player I've known since his school days also doubles on trumpet -- a rarity among reed players, who typically don't double on brass instruments.  (Although saxophones are constructed of brass, they are considered reed instruments.  Brass instruments, by contrast, all use their players' lips as the instruments' vibration source.) 

My son's Selmer (Paris) alto saxophone carrying case is a "trey-pack," which cost him extra.  Besides safely cushioning his saxophone, inside it also contains separate removable cases for clarinet & flute.  

I can understand a 4th grader's preference to play what all his friends play -- sax or trombone or trumpet or clarinet or flute _mox nix_.  What most 4th graders are too young to understand, however, is that the woodwind instruments are all related, with as many similarities from 1 to the next as there are differences.  No reason flute players can't also play sax & vice versa.  Ditto clarinets & saxes.  At the beginning level, however, it's important to pick an instrument & stick with it.  There will be plenty of time in high school & beyond for a successful saxophone player to become a good woodwind doubler.  

BTW, I once had a perfectly good-playing & undented but tarnished & nasty-looking trumpet for sale on Craig's List for a reasonable price.  The woman who called about it was irritated at how much she had spent the year before on a flute that her daughter wanted to learn to play at the time.  But after a year, the daughter cared nothing for flute & instead wanted to learn trumpet.  The mom smartened up & shopped Craig's List for 1 of those.  I suggested to the daughter that if she practiced conscientiously every day -- not marathon sessions, but 1/2 hour or so consistently -- then pretty soon she & her humble-looking trumpet would be playing rings round all the kids with their shiny, new trumpets who practiced hit or miss if at all.  The mom bought the trumpet.  What happened after mother & daughter took home the trumpet, I don't know.  But it would be outstandingly great if the kid with the nasty-looking trumpet turned out to be her school band's 1st chair player. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SherryS (Sep 24, 2010)

Too bad you don't live close to me!  Just looked on our local Craig's List, and found used Yamaha alto saxes for $200 - $500.  Pictures looked decent.  Did you check Craig's List?  I also recommend Woodwinds and Brasswinds Co. online for reeds and accessory purchases.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 24, 2010)

When the first kid got into band, we found a used sax in Florida and bought it. They assured us it had been repadded but when we got home that turned out not to be true. Buyer beware.

Sheila


----------



## pjrose (Sep 24, 2010)

That's why I was more comfortable buying used from the same music store that handled rentals and repairs.  They took care of any problems.  We paid a bit more, but if we had gotten it from an individual we would likely have had repairs anyway.

We bought her good horn (as opposed to the ones that lived at school) from her private lesson teacher - he was upgrading, and his used one had been babied and had wonderful sound.  Even so, we checked it out with the repair shop.

BEWARE of cheapos made in China - the repair shops have all told me that they can't get parts.  I've been told to NOT BUY the ones you will see stacked up at WalMart, for the same reason.


----------



## SJRSONG (Sep 24, 2010)

His music teacher sent a note 'DO NOT BUY FROM COSTCO OR SAM'S CLUB'.  That was exactly what I was going to do since they have a great return policy....


----------



## SherryS (Sep 24, 2010)

SherryS said:


> Too bad you don't live close to me!  Just looked on our local Craig's List, and found used Yamaha alto saxes for $200 - $500.  Pictures looked decent.  Did you check Craig's List?  I also recommend Woodwinds and Brasswinds Co. online for reeds and accessory purchases.



I always just brought along my mouthpiece and tried before I bought our Yamahas.  I guess everyone can't do that!


----------



## Texasbelle (Sep 24, 2010)

If you buy a used one, take it to a music store and have it checked out.  After my grandson's used Bundy sax was refurbished, he advanced to first chair.  It just needed a little adjustment and new felts, I think.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 24, 2010)

*Don't Buy Cheap Junk -- Insist On "Genuine Selman" (I.E., Cheap Junk).*




TUG101 said:


> His music teacher sent a note 'DO NOT BUY FROM COSTCO OR SAM'S CLUB'.


_Genuine Selman_ & the like include the various other _el cheapo_ no-names offered at Costco & BJ's Wholesale Club & Sam's Club, etc. 

Ditto the Florida flea markets. 

I am convinced to a moral certainty that the name _Selman_ for the _el cheapo_ instrument-shaped objects that are difficult to play & impossible to repair was chosen because _Selman_ is so easy for the moms & dads out there in school band land to mistake for _Selmer_.  _Selmer_ is a respected instrument maker, both here & in France, & has been for generations.  

Adolphe Sax, inventor of the eponymous saxophone, was a genius at designing & making wind instruments, but not so much in the world of business.  He & his rivals fought costly legal battles over instrument patents, & lawsuits drove Sax into bankruptcy in 1856 & 1873.  What was left of his instrument making business was bought out by Selmer, & the Selmer Co. continued making saxophones with the Adolph Sax brand for several years, in addition to selling Selmer branded saxophones.  

At least the people behind Genuine Selman instruments didn't label them _Genuine Antoine Saxe_. 

For a while (& maybe still, I don't know) the wind instrument listings on eBay were full of _Genuine Selman_ horns & trombones & saxophones & clarinets & I don't know what-all.  Frequently the listings included the slogan, _Don't Buy Cheap Junk Insist On Genuine Selman_ -- as though _Genuine Selman_ itself wasn't the epitome of cheap junk.  

And _Genuine Selman_ isn't the only nice-sounding name for _el cheapo_ no-name instruments that are hard to play & impossible to repair.  Several others show up regularly on eBay as well, names selected to sound like respected European instrument makers.  Shux upon'm. 

Yamaha is not the only reliable name in decent-quality student & intermediate wind instruments, but Yamaha for sure is reliable.  Their instruments might not always be the very best, but the Yamahas are always OK or better. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  I own 2 Yamaha horns -- an eBay Yahama nickel-silver YHR-666N & a Craig's List Yamaha YHR-321, both keepers.  I previously owned a Yamaha yellow brass YHR-666 that I sold to a high school student when I was done with it.  A few years later, I bought another yellow brass Yamaha YHR-666 that I gave to my younger son, who was playing horn in the school band at the time.  A few years later, he sold the YHR-666 & used the proceeds to buy a rock & roll electronic keyboard.  So it goes.  (The horn pictured at the link is a nickel-silver Yamaha YHR-668N, which I sold via eBay after buying my Yamaha YHR-666N on eBay. There is no silver in nickel-silver, nor in German silver, which is another name for the same white-brass alloy.)

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## siesta (Sep 24, 2010)

great thing to encourage kids to play instruments, also helps them to appreciate real music.

as Homer Simpson would say, "Saxamaphone"


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 24, 2010)

pjrose said:


> That's why I was more comfortable buying used from the same music store that handled rentals and repairs.  They took care of any problems.  We paid a bit more, but if we had gotten it from an individual we would likely have had repairs anyway.



I got a phone call and didn't finish my post, but would have added that we were at a very well known music store chain that we had purchased things from before. Not sure why they lied to us on this one. 

Sheila


----------



## pjrose (Sep 24, 2010)

sfwilshire said:


> I got a phone call and didn't finish my post, but would have added that we were at a very well known music store chain that we had purchased things from before. Not sure why they lied to us on this one.
> 
> Sheila



Hmmm....maybe chain vs local business?  Not knocking chains, but the people working in them may not have as much invested in their good name as those whose name is the name of the business.  ???


----------



## sushitex (Sep 25, 2010)

*new trombone player!*

My son, who is in 6th grade this year, has just joined beginning band and he "tried out" 3 instruments in class. It turns out that he was deemed best on the trombone, so we took the plunge and bought him something shiny gold, big (of course) and with the brand name of Bach.

So far, he can play 5 notes and stated that they have learned their first song - "Hot Cross Buns."

I am looking forward to their first band concert, which won't be until right before Christmas break. 

All of this brings back memories. While I was never in band (I failed at learning to play an acoustic guitar but I am a long-time member of our church choir) my eldest daughter played the clarinet in junior high and high school and ended up playing second chair in the honors band, as well as marching band, of course.

GO BAND GO!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 25, 2010)

*USA Big 3 Instrument Makers Are Now Just 1 Company.  Who'd A-Thunk ?*




sushitex said:


> My son, who is in 6th grade this year, has just joined beginning band and he "tried out" 3 instruments in class. It turns out that he was deemed best on the trombone, so we took the plunge and bought him something shiny gold, big (of course) and with the brand name of Bach.


Vincent Bach is a respected name in trumpets & trombones & horns.  

Mr. Vincent Bach himself formerly made his famous trumpets & cornets at his own ship in Mt. Vernon NY.  Later he sold his facility, along with the rights to his name, to Selmer.  Selmer moved production of Bach trumpets, etc., to Elkhart IN, & not only kept the Vincent Bach instrument lines going but also added more instruments to the line, including Bach-Mercedes & Bach 300.  The top-line Vincent Bach trumpets & trombones are Bach-Stradivarius. 

The USA Big 3 instrument makers used to be C.G. Conn & G. Leblanc & Selmer.  (Holton, a big name in brass instruments, specially horns, is part of Leblanc.)  Today, all 3 are owned by the parent company of Steinway pianos & are doing business under the name Conn-Selmer.  The former competitors now are merely separate branches on the same corporate tree.  It's almost as if Toyota & Honda & Nissan were all 3 bought out by Mitsubishi. 

Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 25, 2010)

sushitex said:


> I am looking forward to their first band concert, which won't be until right before Christmas break.




God bless you!

After 13 years as a band parent, I was thrilled when kid # 3 dropped out at the end of last year. Now we don't have to plan vacations and every other event around football Fridays and Saturday competitions.

No rest for the weary, though, kid #4 is in sixth grade band now.

Sheila


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 9, 2010)

*Six -- 6 -- Different Sizes Of Saxophones.*

Sax sections in standard big-band jazz ensembles use 3 sizes of saxophones -- alto & tenor & baritone.  Those are the 3 commonest & 3 most popular saxophones. 

However that may be, some other saxophones are smaller (soprano, sopranino), & some are larger (bass, contrabass). 

Click here for a _Song Of The Day_ link to a popular tune by Morton Gould arranged for saxophones of 6 different sizes (all but contrabass). 





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 26, 2010)

*Sax Alley.*

Click here for Sax Alley.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 4, 2011)

*Teeny-Tiny Saxophones.*




AwayWeGo said:


> Sax sections in standard big-band jazz ensembles use 3 sizes of saxophones -- alto & tenor & baritone.  Those are the 3 commonest & 3 most popular saxophones.
> 
> However that may be, some other saxophones are smaller (soprano, sopranino), & some are larger (bass, contrabass).


Today a FaceBook friend linked to a tune written for standard saxophone quartet (soprano, alto, tenor, baritone) but performed on a foursome of saxes exactly 1/2 the size of the standard versions. 

Instead of soprano-alto-tenor-baritone saxophones, the teeny-tiny quartet consists of soprillo-sopranino-soprano-alto saxes. 

The piccolo-size soprillo saxophone -- key of B-flat but a full octave higher than B-flat soprano saxophone -- is not only rare but also new, designed & built by an instrument maker better known for building its own versions of humongous & jynormous bass & contrabass saxophones, which the maker calls tubax. 

Click here for the U-Tube mini-saxophone video, which features pictures of the soprillo sax. 

Click here for an illustration of the relative sizes of the members of the saxophone family from sopranino through contrabass.  (Soprillo & octo-bass saxophones not shown.) 

_NOTE*:*_  In the quote box up top, the links for sopranino saxophone & soprano saxophone are no good.  Click here for a picture of 2 styles of soprano saxophones -- 1 straight & 1 in traditional "calabash" saxophone form.  Click here for a picture of Larry Ochs playing jazz sopranino saxophone. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 5, 2011)

Many, many, many moons ago when I was in 4th grade my parents simply asked me which instrument I was going to play.  My brother played the sousaphone and sister played the clarinet.  I decided I wanted to play the sax.  I was the only girl playing the saxaphone until I got to HS and then another girl joined me at 1st chair (as only girls will we declined to challenge but instead we were allowed to share).  I remember those years with great fondness playing in the jazz band, dance band, orchestra and marching band.   DH knows that all he has to do is take me for some great saxaphone playing and all is right with the world. :whoopie:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 5, 2011)

*Bare-Bones Teaching Saxophone -- No Holes, No Pads, No Keys, No Push-Buttons, Nothing*

Click here for the U-Tube video. 

Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 14, 2012)

*Spelling Correction Almost 2 Years Late.*




AwayWeGo said:


> Vincent Bach himself formerly made his famous trumpets & cornets at his own ship in Mt. Vernon NY.


He made the trumpets & cornets at his own _shop_ in Mt. Vernon NY.  

His place of business was not nautical.  

Sorry about the bad typing. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

